# too bad



## azrada

Hi guys,

first attempt on this forum for me after 3 momths in China... 
Please be indulgent !

I am looking for something like "too bad", a little word that you can put in the conversation (hum... when there is... or will be ;o)) to express that you're a little bit disappointed, but that it doesn'i matter that much.

Like 不知道 "thing"

Because I'm tired of placing  对不起 everywhere...

Hope someone can help me on this really vital problem )))


----------



## nichec

Let me try 

Say you want to dine with your friends in a restaurant, you guys arrive, and the restaurant is already full, you would probably say "Too bad, let's try another one".

In this kind of context, I would use 真可惜 myself.

Welcome to the forum, I am impressed by your Chinese and English


----------



## azrada

Don't kid me....

And thanks ! seems to match !


----------



## kastner

I'll use 

这样（子）啊


----------



## kareno999

azrada said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> first attempt on this forum for me after 3 momths in China...
> Please be indulgent !
> 
> I am looking for something like "too bad", a little word that you can put in the conversation (hum... when there is... or will be ;o)) to express that you're a little bit disappointed, but that it doesn'i matter that much.
> 
> Like 不知道 "thing"
> 
> Because I'm tired of placing 对不起 everywhere...
> 
> Hope someone can help me on this really vital problem )))


Try 好吧
Eg，
- 你昨天为什么没来？ Why weren't you here yesterday?
- 不知道 No idea
- 好吧…… OK...

Or 不会吧
- 你今天吃过饭了吗？Have you eaten anthing today?
- 还没 Not yet
- 不会吧，大哥，都晚上10点了 Come on, man, it's already 10 pm.
- 我知道，不过我刚起床 Yeah, I know. But I just got up...

Sorry, lame examples...


----------



## avlee

-唉，（看来）运气不好呵……
-没办法
-不会吧——（升调 and start to walk away like in slow motion）
-有没有搞错(哦)
Note: Speak either of them one character after another to express your casual mood with a slight disappointment.


----------



## azrada

Yeah, that's great, the other side of "too bad" is coming 

I'll come back on this tomorrow, need to leave now.

Thanks to all anyways !


----------



## coconutpalm

Hehe, why not try the most popular equivalent for "too bad"?
真郁闷啊！/郁闷！
郁闷　is heard everywhere nowadays although you might not be really depressed or something.


Edit:Oh, I'm too slow! 

Avlee gave some very good translations! I use them often!


----------



## avlee

Couldn't agree more.
And 郁闷 could be used again and agin expressing a certain acceptance of the unsatisfied situation without any loss of optimism.
How come I forgot that? Maybe, just because I'm really getting bored with sth. special.


----------



## azrada

Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So, I can use 
郁闷 to express "that's shit, but I don't care"
可惜 when I'm actually caring about the bad situation
好吧 to say something like "ok, man, forget it, don't bother"
and 不会吧 meaning more smt like "come on, that's impossible", with some bit of anger mixed with disappointement

Am I completely off track with that ???


----------



## univerio

算了吧 （Probably the closest translation to "too bad")
怎么搞的…… (What happened?)
改天吧/下次吧 (Better luck/maybe next time)

There are many ways but they all carry their own connotations.


----------



## Jessica Jin

You can say "抱歉" instead of "对不起" if you want to apolpgize.


----------



## coconutpalm

azrada said:


> Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So, I can use
> ÓôÃÆ to express "that's shit, but I don't care"
> ¿ÉÏ§ when I'm actually caring about the bad situation
> ºÃ°É to say something like "ok, man, forget it, don't bother"
> and ²»»á°É meaning more smt like "come on, that's impossible", with some bit of anger mixed with disappointement
> 
> Am I completely off track with that ???


 
I think all of your interpretations are right except that 郁闷 shows that you indeed care, although this word has been used too frequently that it doesn't really mean too much.
Besides, we would add 好 or 太 before 可惜and 啊 or 了 behind it respectively. Don't know why, we just do it.


----------



## kareno999

azrada said:


> Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So, I can use
> 郁闷 to express "that's shit, but I don't care"
> 可惜 when I'm actually caring about the bad situation
> 好吧 to say something like "ok, man, forget it, don't bother"
> and 不会吧 meaning more smt like "come on, that's impossible", with some bit of anger mixed with disappointement
> 
> Am I completely off track with that ???


好吧 is more like "Oh, I didn't see this (unexpected answer) coming up. But since you're saying so, I cannot but give up then".


----------



## azrada

好啊 !

tksThanks guys !


----------

